# Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland



## Danisahne (16. Juni 2013)

Hi erstmal,
also ich bin neu in diesem Forum, folgendes Problem nervt mich seid ein paar Wochen.
Also ein Kumpel und ich haben uns gedacht wieso nicht mal ins Hecht Paradies Holland fahren, also haben wir uns einen Vispass besorgt und haben und im Internet mal schlau gemacht wo man gut Hechte und Zander fangen kann.
Also ein paar Rotaugen gefangen als Köder, Spinnrouten und eine auswahl an Kunstködern eingepackt und los.
Jetzt kommts wir haben nichts gefangen und hatten nichteinmal einen Biss.
Wir waren am Twente Kanal bei Hengelo an Poldern in und um Enschede und an Seen aber NICHTS.
Jetzt meine frage was machen wir falsch? Gibt uns jemand Tipps wo Hechte und Zander gut fängig sind?
Wir waren mittlerweile 3 mal dort und haben an den oben gennanten Plätzen nichts erreicht. 
Über ein Paar Tipps wären wir sehr sehr dankbar oder villt sogar ein erfahrener Holland angeler der und mal mit nimmt?!?



Danke schon mal


----------



## Ein_Angler (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Fahrt mal an die Polder in Noord-Holland, da wird gut gefangen, da gibt es auch tausende Polder, und um Enschede sehe ich bei Google maps keine Polder.


----------



## Danisahne (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Ja sind bei google auch nicht zu sehen fährt man allerdings dort etwas rum findet man welche 
Könntest du mir einen Ort sagen wo viele Polder in der nähe sind?


----------



## Bronco84 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Mahlzeit. Bin selber immer in der region twente unterwegs. Aber In enschede polder? Ihr meint damit nicht zufällig die zahlreichen stadtteiche? 
Welchen vispas habt ihr denn von welchem verein? 
Und am twente kanal nix zu fangen ist keine grosse kunst denn das gewässer ist nicht immer einfach. Hab dort selber schon mehrere nullrunden gehabt. 
Gruss bronco


----------



## Danisahne (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Ja also ein Stadtsee haben wir ausprobiert. und ja der Polder war zwischen Hengelo und Enschede wo wir waren ziemlich Kanal nah.
Wie gesagt wir sind Holland neulinge das vermutlich auch das Problem deshalb hoffe ich ja auf Tipps oder jemanden der uns mal mit nimmt  Ich weiss das Angler manchmal Geizig sind mit dem verraten von guten stellen.  
Wo angelst du den in der region wenn ich fragen darf ? Denn Verein muss ich mal nachschauen haben Ihn in Glanebrück gekauft.


----------



## Carpdr (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Hallo,

fahrt nach Nord-Holland. Dort kann man sich vor Poldern kaum retten. Dann heisst es einfach probieren. Manche sind
super und manche kann man getrost vergessen. Die Fische müssen hart erarbeitet werden, denn sie springen auch in Holland nicht so in den Kescher ;-)

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Bronco84 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Ich bin von enschede bis ijssel überall. 
Ichf frage deshalb nach dem verein weil die stadtteiche in enschede nur von vereinsmitgliedern von "vios enschede "beangelt werden dürfen. 
Nicht das man euch da mal mit dem falschen papieren erwischt aus unwissenheit. Nur so als kleiner tip;-). 
Und wie mein vorredner schon sagte auch in holland springen die fische nicht in den kescher. Oft hilft nur km machen und dann klappt das irgendwann schon. 
Petri heil. Grus bronco


----------



## Danisahne (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Also das sie nicht in Kescher springen ist auch gut so und "Nord-Holland" ist weot gefasst könnt ihr mir villeicht einen Ort als anhaltspunkt nennen??


----------



## Danisahne (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Will mir echt niemand nen Ort verraten??


----------



## Ein_Angler (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Es gibt dort nicht die stelle zum angeln, du musst aber auch viel fahren sonst bringt das nix. Stellen ausgucken, ins Navi eintippen, und die Stellen abfahren, nur nicht zu lange an einem Spot verweilen, sonst könntest du einen guten Spot verpassen.

Du fängst am besten in und um Alkmaar an, und arbeitest dich über Heerhugowaard durch bis nach Enkhuizen.


----------



## Danisahne (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Hi also erstmal ein sehr herzliches dankeschön fürdie infos!!!!!
Das ja doch nen ganz gutes stück zu fahren


----------



## zanderzone (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Bin auch viel am Twente-Kanal in Enschede unterwegs. Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde ist das ein schwieriges Gewässer. Ihr müsst euch Stellen mit Struktur suchen, Schleusen, Brücken, Häfen.. Sonst is der Kanal nämlich ne strukturlose Badewanne.. Aber für ein paar Zander is der Kanal eigentlich immer gut..


----------



## Danisahne (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Ja wir Saßen direkt an einer Schleuse bei Hengelo


----------



## zanderzone (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Jo.. da bin ich auch oft.. eigentlich ne gute Stelle dort.. wie habt ihr denn gefischt?


----------



## Danisahne (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Mit Köderfischen (Rotaugen).
Und quasi alles an Kunstködern ausprobiert.
aber nicht einen Biss gehabt.


----------



## zanderzone (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

So is angeln manchmal.. Ich kann euch sagen, dass ich genau an der Stelle schon sehr gut gefangen habe.. Eigentlich auch alles an Raubfischen. Spricht Barsch, Hecht, Zander und Rapfen. Ich hatte natürlich auch Nullnummern, aber das gehört zum Angeln dazu. Einfach dran bleiben.. Dann klappt das schon..


----------



## Danisahne (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Warst du denn auf der schleusenseite oder auf der anderen?
und vorallem wir tief hast du denKöder angeboten?


----------



## zanderzone (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Unterhalb der Schleuse! Fische dort nur mit Gummifisch! Aber die Holländer, die dort mit Köfi angeln, die fischen alle mir nem kleinen Köfi auf Grund.


----------



## Danisahne (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Na dann war das wohlunser fehler wir waren am oberen ende


----------



## zanderzone (19. Juni 2013)

Sieht sau fängig aus dort oben, aber da hab ich auch so gut wie noch nix gefangen.. Unterhalb is auf jeden Fall  besser!


----------



## Danisahne (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Okay da werden wir es nächste mal versuchen ich werde dann mal Kurz ein kleines Fatzit hier rein schreiben.


----------



## Danisahne (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Ja cool ich werde es da mal versuchen hast du den Köfi auf Grund angeboten?


----------



## DingoDong (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Als Paradies würde ich NL nicht bezeichnen. Schaust du dir Rhein und Co an gibt es genug Auswahl, die besser ist als grenznahe Gewässer in NL. Gerade in Grenznähe ist alles Platt wie ein Pfandkuchen geangelt in Holland!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Spätestens dann, wenn man genaue Stellen nennt! 

Denn hier lesen viel mehr Leute mit, als man denkt...


----------



## Kanalkopp (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*



Danisahne schrieb:


> Ja cool ich werde es da mal versuchen hast du den Köfi auf Grund angeboten?





Ja Nachts habe ich den Köfi auf Grund angeboten. Mit einer meist 4g Knicklichtpose. Garnicht weit draußen eher so ca. 2-3 Meter vom Rand. Wenn mal viel Wind war einfach nen Durchlaufblei benutzen.


----------



## Kanalkopp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Spätestens dann, wenn man genaue Stellen nennt!
> 
> Denn hier lesen viel mehr Leute mit, als man denkt...





Sorry da hab ich wohl nicht nachgedacht #q


----------



## adeev (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Hi, hier habe ich einen interresanten Bericht über Zander in Holland gefunden:

Hollands Diep-Haringvliet

Grüsse.


----------



## Kanalkopp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Hecht und Zander in Holland*

Ganz interessant aber für mich als kanalangler eher nicht so wichtig.


----------

